#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  Click Here to Register for Spot Round and Choice filling : CSAB 2014

## amos.0119

Candidates who are eligible for central seat allocation and have not taken admission in an institute till the fourth round are eligible for the Spot Round. Candidates who are eligible for central seat allocation but had not registered during the scheduled times before 1st and 4th round would also be permitted to register and fill their choices. 


Interested candidates should register, fill choices and lock them (earlier registrations, if any, shall stand cancelled) online from places convenient to them or from Help Centers during the scheduled time. The declared vacancies include those available in 
NITs, IIITs and other Central/State Government Funded Technical Institutes (GFTIs) after internal sliding carried out within their category / sub category along with all the seats offered by Self Financed Technical Institutes (SFTIs). 

Click the Link to Register Online: http://csab.nic.in/CSABCounsellingsp...dateLogin.aspx





  Similar Threads: CSAB 2014: Institute wise Opening and Closing Rank Spot Round CSAB 2014: Spot Round Opening and Closing Ranks

----------

